# Knoxville Show is back this year



## BRIAN S. (Apr 9, 2007)

*JUNE 1-2  -  KNOXVILLE, TENNESSEE  *





 The East Tennessee Antique Bottle & Collectibles Society Bottle Show & Sale (Fri. 10 AM - 5 PM, Sat. 9 AM - 5 PM, Adm, free) at the Kerbela Shrine Temple, 215 Mimosa St., Knoxville, Tennessee.  INFO: *CINDY PROTEAU*, PH: (865) 974-9753 or Information available on the Website: www.ETABCS.org.


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Apr 9, 2007)

Sweet, I will most definatly be there.[]


----------



## madman (Apr 9, 2007)

ill be there and would like to meet you both mike


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 9, 2007)

June first and second. Hmmmm two hours to Lumberton or what five to Knoxville. I know what Paula will say, "It's Knoxville". Ok I only been to one show there I guess three years ago,will this be about the same thing. Meaning bottles and about every thing else you can think of.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 10, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: OsiaBoyce
> 
> June first and second. Hmmmm two hours to Lumberton or what five to Knoxville. I know what Paula will say, "It's Knoxville". Ok I only been to one show there I guess three years ago,will this be about the same thing. Meaning bottles and about every thing else you can think of.


 
 You will have to email or call the Show organizer to find out . But , I would say it will include other antiques besides just bottles.  Like in years past .  
 I know a few people that are setting up with just bottles. Ed Herrold told me a couple of nights ago ..... that he is setting up a table at Knoxville. 
 I look foward to meeting some of you also. I will probably spend most of my time around Ed Herrolds table ...... so if you find his table .... just ask him to point me out ( Brian Shultis ).


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 11, 2007)

This is a case of a small world. Way down here in South Carolina I know Ed and his wife, real fine people. Let me tell you how I met Ed and it's a horry story first class and is hard as hell to top and a miracal to say the least. Try to make this brief. Guy I knew would come to my house to fix my cars and do little jobs around here. Later on he would hang around. This went on for a while. Knew I had intrest in bottles. Ask if he could attend show w/ me. Sure. At show,get hungry,can't find guy neither can Paula. Oh there he is. On way to eat he ask"What is it about those bottles that look like houses that are worth 900.00". I explain that the are some kind of bitters I don't know cause I do acls. Go back to show lawmen every where. I notice guy slide down in seat. Says needs to use car to go get brake pads "No I'll get them tommorow" I say. He replies he'll just stay in car and sleep. Go inside first table I ask if someone stole a bottle. Yes and they described him. Sounds like you know who. Nah couldn't be.45 min. later a security guard is one foot away and stareing me down while I'm talking to someone. This go on for  a min. or so I'm fixing to ask him what his problem is when guy come up to me and says he has to go. "No ya don't you aint got nothing to do. " I replie. Joe law pipes in "Yes you do." cause someone seen guy steal bottle and I don't belive them I tell Paula and guy to go get in car cause I'm fixing to show my ass cause I'm PISSED. Well I kept it together while I was getting grilled. Then it all started to make since. Why we couldn't find him,why he wanted to stay in car,why my power tools had vanished. That was Fri..Sat I went to show and looked in woods where he may have hidden it. Appoligized to Mr. Herrold repeatidly. Sun. morn he came by and I ask him if he took it and he said "No". Yea right. I gotta get that bottle back. Time passes. Friend calls who knows me and bottles and ask about a Drakes Plantation Bitters cause they could get one. Holy crap you seen it? His Dad a pawn broker wouldn't give 30 for a 900 bottle. What they where doing was trying to do is find guy for bottle they had checked and seen what it was worth and knew I knew guy. Told him story and I want that bottle. Slipped away, more time passes. My best friend Mary calls and says "Hall you hunting for a Drakes bottle?" Ok don't be a smart ass I say. No she has it she says. God I love you. I call and talk to Mrs. Harrold as they are driving up with bottle. This is how we got it. Marys friend Will was working in Miss. came to visit. She tells him story. Seems guy had moved in with his sister and brother in law. Ask sister if shes seen a bottle. Why its above fridge. Will fakes a break in to ally susp. away from us gets the bottle back and gets it to me. I get it back to Mr. Ed. True story thats the way it happened. And haven't seen that guy since that Sun. morn. So next time you talk to Ed ask him about Pat Hall and the Drakes bottle. I think I have patched things up with Marty and the bunch. I may be a poor judge of carachter, but I'm not a thief. And that was as brief as I could make it. Some story huh? And all true.


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 11, 2007)

Sounds like a fun time[]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 11, 2007)

And it looks like my spelling sux, but you've heard about those S.C. schools. At least we're ahead of Miss..


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 11, 2007)

I had heard that he had a Drake's stolen from his table at a Show . And that it had been returned . I didn't know the whole story though. 
 I have known Ed and his wife for many years. He is a great guy and his wife is very nice also ! He has helped me many times with my collecting . Mr. Ed


----------



## grime5 (Apr 11, 2007)

i will be there on saturday. have to work friday. can someone get me directions to this new site. maybe i will see some of you guys there on sat. later greg


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 12, 2007)

> INFO: CINDY PROTEAU, PH: (865) 974-9753


 
 I'm sure if you give her a call she will gladly help you with directions. Or when I get directions to the new facility ..... I will post them .


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 12, 2007)

You guys can go to Mapquest.com...enter your home addy and the Show's addy and it will give you directions and a map to print out.

 Hiya Brian...mebbe I'll run into ya at Knox.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 13, 2007)

That would be great Charlie ! 
 Do you know if Ralph will be atteneding the Show ?
 Make sure you don't forget to bring all those Tennessee Bitters that you want to get rid of .  LOL


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 14, 2007)

BRIAN...last I heard about Ralph was he was running for a position on the local School Board. 
 I'll E  him and see what his plans may be, and if he "won."


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 15, 2007)

BRIAN...he's going down on Saturday, (not setting-up). He's also still campaigning. Election is Apr 24th....so he has a ways to go yet. Said he knocked on 250 doors yesterday...(wonder if he asked any of 'em if he could dig in their backyard) ??[]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 15, 2007)

Ha Ha  .... I'd say he did ! I wonder how many permissions he got ..... I wonder if he will share if he did ?
 I hope to see you both at the Show .... I usually hit early buyers and don't return to the Show the next day .... unless I need to go home and get some trading material to bring back.


----------



## GrandpaJaceBurn (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Everyone,I,m glad to here that its back,
 I,m in sweetwater and that is close for me.
 What is the useally price per table.I have
 hundreds of bottles and cans.I know alot
 of you do.And looking forward to meeting
 everyone.Also have  serval marbles an would
 like to fine out about.
 Thanks Jace


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 16, 2007)

> INFO: CINDY PROTEAU, PH: (865) 974-9753 or Information available on the Website: www.ETABCS.org.


 

http://etabcs.org/component/option,com_docman/task,doc_view/gid,1/


----------



## whiskeyman (May 27, 2007)

Update:For publication the week of May 27th.

 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 -----

Although he's been gone 15 years, Roy Acuff's name still sparks significant interest.
 On June 1st and 2nd, country music fans can enjoy a rare opportunity to view the crown Roy received from the Grand Ole Opry when he and Minnie Pearl were named the King & Queen of Country Music.
 The crown, now owned by retired Knoxville physician, Bill Acuff, is a treasured family artifact.  "I had to bid against members of Roy's band at the estate auction, but I wanted this memento of my good friend and distant
 cousin," Dr. Acuff said.
 Roy's crown will join several other unusual and historic items on display at the Antiques & Collectibles Show & Sale being held at Knoxville's Kerbela Shrine Temple this week.
 The event, which has garnered international recognition, draws thousands of visitors annually.  "We will have about 75 dealers from across the region with a tremendous variety of antiques and collectibles for sale," said registrar Gary Lawson.

 "With free admission, kid-friendly activities, and free parking, we're hoping to encourage families to come check us out," said Lawson.
 "Adding items that aren't usually available for the public to view makes this a real treat."

 Other informational displays will include rare medicine, liquor, and poison bottles, Southern Railway and the New Market Train Wreck, Civil War artifacts, tombstones and Victorian mourning customs, Knoxville's
 Appalachian Exposition, Fountain City memorabilia, Knoxville General
 Hospital Nursing & Lincoln Memorial University Medical School artifacts, and old maps, books, photos, and postcards from East Tennessee.
 A display of skateboards spanning fifty years and three continents will be a highlight, especially for younger collectors. Visitors will have the opportunity to vote for their favorites.
 Food and drink concessions will be available both days.  Proceeds will benefit Knoxville's Inner-City Churches' ministries.

 Hours for the Show & Sale are 10-5 Friday and 9-5 Saturday.  
For more information, visit the club's Web site at <www.etabcs.org> or call Gary
 Lawson at (865) 933-6137.


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (May 29, 2007)

I was just wondering what day everyone will be there. Ill probably be there on Friday. Looking foward to meeting you all!


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 29, 2007)

I will be there on Friday and maybe back on Saturday if I do some trading . I hope I get to meet a few from the forum .


----------



## grime5 (May 29, 2007)

me and my son will be there saturday. got to work friday. i will have a sysco hat on. hope to see some of you there. if i can find the place. if you see me let me know   later greg


----------



## TNGeneWhiz (May 30, 2007)

Hi, everyone!

 You are fortunate -- I just wrote a long message about our show to answer most of your questions, and it was just chock-full of details and witty repartÃ©e.  But, the system timed-out, so now you get the reader's digest version.

 The directions, an interactive map, and all information available right now for our show is at our Web site:  www.etabcs.org

 WE WILL HAVE BOTTLES.  Lots of them.  This is not gonna be a heavy antiques show like it's been for the past few years.  Larry and Marty Acuff worked very hard to build up a tremendous event, but we don't have anybody in our club now who wants to devote his/her time to that.

 Our members wanted to have a show, but the restriction was it has to be fun.  We wanted to be somewhere between Morristown and Gray, TN, in the size and types of stuff we have for sale.  We will have dealers who have stuff other than bottles -- like me, they fall into the "collectibles" part of our club.  We just didn't expect to attract so much interest from outside the immediate area -- heck, we didn't even advertise outside East Tennessee except on a handful of bottle-related Web sites.

 Y'all bottle people should be very pleased with the selection of wares.  In addition to our "regular" local bottle folks, we are going to have some last-minute additions:  one dealer is bringing quite a few Booz bottles from a personal collection, and another dealer is liquidating a personal collection of East Tennessee hutch bottles -- some from small towns.

 That's probably very exciting to some of you, but I'm afraid I can't help you with any information beyond that, because I'm not bottle-qualified (as my Navy husband would say).

 We will not have an "early buyers" scheme.  There is no admission charge.  We are promoting this as kid-friendly, because we want to get younger collectors interested in collecting.  I'm sure you've asked this:  Once all the old folks are gone, will Pokemon be more popular than a hood ornament from an Edsel?

 We have a lot of displays, and none of them are bottle-related.  That was sort of on purpose -- we're using the displays as a draw to the general public -- and they have already stirred up a lot of interest.  Once people get in the door, we're hoping they'll find all sorts of collecting stuff they never thought about.

 We'll also have door prizes and concessions.  All the proceeds are going to be donated to Knoxville's inner-city church missions consortium.

 We have about 75 tables committed.  If you're just dying to join us, we can make a little room.  You have to e-mail me immediately, though, because we are setting things up on Thursday afternoon.

 I look forward to seeing you there.  If you need to contact me, please click on the little "e-mail" icon in the profile section of this message.


----------

